# how to apply for passport without fathers permission



## lynne192

long story short my son has never meet his father, i was 17weeks when i seen him last, anyways he refuses to talk to me in any way, have tried his mother etc and nothing and that was all when my son was mega ill... anyways i tried to apply for a passport before and they shouldn't let me get one for him.... 

i was born after 1983 so need to have my partners details too but really have to have a passport for my son... does anyone know how i can do this when his father has never been in his life and has nothng to do with him and wants nothnig to do with him?

will i need to get a lawyer and go to court?


----------



## suzib76

you dont need the fob to get a passport for your son :shrug: you can apply


----------



## lynne192

oh must have changed my application was rejected before cause FOB wasn't signed for etc


----------



## AppleBlossom

I got G's passport without FOB's signature :)


----------



## lynne192

where you both born after 1983 and from uk?


----------



## AppleBlossom

Yep. I'm from UK and born in 1989


----------



## suzib76

tAKE A look here

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Travel...plyingforaneworrenewedchildpassport/DG_174107

not sure about the 1983 thing :shrug: it is for adults applying for a first time passport, they have to provide parents details


----------



## lynne192

it states if born after 1983 u must provide your Birth cert, your parents birth cert and thier marriage cert, and FOB and his parents Birth certs.... i dunnoo.... 

was FOB on both your LO's Birth cert?


----------



## AppleBlossom

lynne192 said:


> it states if born after 1983 u must provide your Birth cert, your parents birth cert and thier marriage cert, and FOB and his parents Birth certs.... i dunnoo....
> 
> was FOB on both your LO's Birth cert?

Fob is on G's birth certificate. I just went to the post office and asked for a passport form. I filled it in, filled in Fob's details like name and address, signed it and sent it away with some passport photos. You only need your signature and, I think but not sure if this has to be done if you're filling in a form for a child or whether it's just if it's your own, a counter signature from someone like a doctor who can give reference to the authorities that you're actually the person you say you are


----------



## lynne192

ah right thanks have applied online see what happens. might ask why i was rejected before but they said state it was FOB issues and were something like unable to help incase of kidnap or something lol was completely stupid they thought i was takin my son out the country away from his father

lol the father thats never even meet him...


----------



## mommy43

were u & his father married? does he have his fathers name? i applied for my kids passports my self but because me & there were never married i didnt need his permission they did have his name but i changed it by deed poll i think the laws changed in 2007?? n if u give the baby father name he has parental resposibility all mine were born before that though so im not sure


----------



## suzib76

i would call them up tbh hun, there is massive confusion here, you dont need the fob to get your lo a passport at all


----------



## lynne192

put in a new online application form and see what they say. i am not and never was married to his Father! he were school sweethearts you could say but he beat me about, 2 years before i got pregnant with james i acutally left him and long story i got pregnant and he never wanted me to have james etc, he's not on james' birth certificate either. so i dunno what thier problem was?


----------



## princessellie

ive just done naomies, you ahve to do your name, fobs name, i also had to write down my parents and fobs parents full name, dob, town of birth and date of wedding?? and get a picture signed, last time we got away without writing all teh grandparents details im sure, so long as you put fob on the form and sign your name i reckon youll get it

x


----------



## suzib76

you do not need to put the fob on a passport application


----------



## sweetlullaby

I have a passport for LO, I was born after 1983 and FOB and me were never married and his details were never put on the passport forms.

I put on my details as his mother, filled in MY parents details and included my parents marriage certificate and a death certificate left the whole father section blank and his parents section and got it no problem. 



FOB not on birth certificate, no parental responsibilty, never married etc etc


----------



## lynne192

thanks all have put an application form online and will see what happens when i submit it if they start causing problems again will talk to a lawyer about it but don't see why this would matter because his dad has nothing to do with him and we don't have DNA proof he is his although i know he is, FOB doesn't pay anything and isn't on his birth cert or named anywhere.... so there is no way of knownig who is father actaully is legally you know? my dad said i could phone and say i don't know who his father is.


----------



## sweetlullaby

There shouldn't be any problem whatsoever hun. :flower:


----------



## lynne192

hope not i don't understand why before i was rejected and told that they done so because lack of premission from his father and were worried about kidnapping :wacko:


----------



## purpledahlia

What, So when i fill out LO's i need MY parents birth certs?? I didnt know this, and their marriage cert?? and my birth cert? and hers?


----------



## lynne192

only if ur born after 1983


----------



## purpledahlia

yep im 1986, hmmmm


----------



## princessellie

you need your parents full name, town and date of birth and date of wedding x


----------



## purpledahlia

So not the certificates etc?


----------



## AppleBlossom

Claire, I didn't need my parent's marriage certificates


----------



## purpledahlia

Okay cool, seems a bit weird to need them!? Why would they need them! Some peoples parents arent married or even alive so how can that be a rule!


----------



## princessellie

no i just wrote them on a piece of paper x


----------



## AppleBlossom

All I needed was my parent's details (birth date, address etc) my details, LO's details, FOB's details (just name, birth date and address) A counter signature from someone who wasn't a relative (I used my mum's friend who is a teacher) to prove that I am who I said I was, LO's passport photos with the counter signature on the back, her birth certificate and my signature at the bottom of the form. 

As Keith Lemon would say, easy as peas :)


----------



## sweetlullaby

^^^

WSS except I had to include my dad's death certificate and I also put in the marriage certificate because he had passed away. I needed it asap and they wern't from or born in the same place as me etc and I didn't want the possibility of them ringing up or sending forms back to get them because of the different countries etc :flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

So do i leave FOB's part blank?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just left the whole fob bit blank. I phoned them for advice x


----------



## purpledahlia

Ok great. Sorry for thread hijack! Im applying next week so i was a bit confused also! x


----------



## lynne192

i have put mine in so wil see what they say seems i am only one they decided to muck about.


----------



## anna matronic

How confusing!!! I am born 1981 so the rule doesn't apply, me and Evan's dad rarely speak and he hasn't seen him, not on birth cert etc, so do they just nee my details?

Jeez all this to get a bloody passport :D


----------



## lynne192

yeah i think they are trying to cover themselves incase there is a parent trying to take the child away without permission?


----------

